# What type of collar?



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

With all the types out there what do you use each for and which is your fav?
plastic clip
metal clip
metal buckle
martingail- I really don't know much about these
pinch- don't know much about these either

any others I left out

Also, do you use a harness and if so what type and for what?

thanks!!!!!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

My favourite everyday collar are the rogz I like that they are guaranteed for life no questions. My guys have a couple one the collar goes through the D first then buckles and locks so that the pressure of leash is not all on the buckle.

I also have the rogz that is like a choke chain but is all flat collar so it slides over their heads and pulls tight if they pull. ( don't use these much but do like them)

They wear prong collars for walking after trying every no pull harness around I just prefer to use the prongs and both walk excellent on a short coupler ( 12 inch each) and a strap handle.

Casey shuts down completly on a halti and will not move. It is not just get used to it problem we tried for a few months and it got worse to where he just won't move and stares straight ahead.

I really want to get Mandy a fancy Dogsin style collar just something else comes up.

Casey had a Harley davidson collar that said "bad to the bone" as a pup that hubby bought him Was kinda special


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I have many different collars for Saffy, mainly metal buckles.
I don't actually use them anymore, so she doesn't really have a collar on, unless its a rally o trial where they must have a buckle collar.

I just use a slip collar when we are out and about, just a thin cord like thing, with two rings, the cord slip through the ring forming a 9, and I slip it over, and attach the lead to the other ring, mainly because I like having a little bit of neck hair, and I hate the way the collars push it down.

Plus, I love the look of my spoo without a collar, and especially our Dobermann to, but he has to have one cos he could escape, and we need something to grab onto when he's causing havoc


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are a couple pics of collar types, the kindness collar is great for saving hair.
Carole


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Whoops, by slip I meant like a show lead, really thin.
The kindness collar looks great, but how wide is it, I think it would look funny on saffy when she has lots of hair, but not so much when she is going in her miami summer clip


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

The kindness are in almost any width. Chili has a 2" wide one on here-


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> The kindness are in almost any width. Chili has a 2" wide one on here-


I looooove these collars.. they're gorgeous, and I'll be def getting some for my poo when I get him or her.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

They would be great then, they look fantastic,
but I live on the other side of the world


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

The kindness looks similiar to a martingale, just wider. Is that correct?


----------



## Aida-Christine (Oct 26, 2009)

I've used them all and I like the martingale the best. My poodle had a habit of slipping out of her other collars and the martingale has saved her life several times by preventing her from running into traffic when she gets spooked.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

My dogs don't wear collars unless they are out in public or training.

Leather buckle collar for training or showing in obedience.
Pinch collar for training.
Satin collar to keep from breaking show coat.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Dogsinstyle, are your collars able to be worn all the time? All my animals ALWAYS wear their identification, even my inside cats, and if I get one of your collars it will stay on my poodle (the neck hair will be kept short)


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

All my collars are ok to be worn all the time, but the kindness collars are best for saving a show coat. I do have collar tag holders.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I use a flat leather collar for mitch and a martingale for matrix. I really like the martingale for training. 
Before getting any choke or prong collars make sure to be taught how to use it properly.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't really want to go the choke or prong route, but would like something that looks nice and is functional. Currently she has on a plastic buckle collar and I use a harness when walking, but she has started pulling and I don't know if I need a different collar for walking to help or not. I always keep a collar on her and just don't know which is best for what.

I love the hand made ones, especially the kindness, but is it for everyday wear?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

aprhj said:


> I don't really want to go the choke or prong route, but would like something that looks nice and is functional. Currently she has on a plastic buckle collar and I use a harness when walking, but she has started pulling and I don't know if I need a different collar for walking to help or not. I always keep a collar on her and just don't know which is best for what.
> 
> I love the hand made ones, especially the kindness, but is it for everyday wear?


It is very common for dogs to begin pulling when being walked with a harness. The harness was designed actually for dogs that did tracking so they could pull against it, and, of course, the harnesses specifically made to use for pulling sleds/carts. There is a whole different pressure system with them and they really are not the best thing to use for taking your dog out for walks, in my opinion. I use a nylon or chain choke or regular collar for walking the dogs. I prefer the choker over a regular collar because it can be slid up high on the neck if the dog you have is being inattentive or overly rambunctious, this allows good control without excessive yanking on the dog. If used correctly, I feel the choke collar, or one of those slip leads (that are a collar lead all in one) are the best for walking dogs.

I have collars for my poodles that are like the kindness ones, and I really love them. They are wider on the neck so have more pressure area which is more comfortable for the dog. But because they are wider, the dog does have more tendency to lean into them as it does distribute the pressure and is more comfortable to pull against. I personally feel that it is better to train the dog to walk properly on the lead first before using them all the time.

But, all in all, each dog has its own personalities and attitudes so what works well on one may not work as well on the other, some dogs seem to be just naturally good on the lead while others are easily distracted and have the desire to pull, you need to find what works best with your dog and you.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

If she is slipping out on walks then i would use a martingale collar. They are very safe, and great for walking! You could leave it on all the time if you want. I only really use a harness when hiking sometimes to help him up and over things (except for tracking where he has a harness). I have seen dogs slip out behind harnesses, so a Properly fitted martingale (where the small loop wont close all the way when pulled tight) is safest. 

I am a collar addict, so i have almost every kind out there. The only time i really use a buckel collar is his nice strong leather one for park walking. I have many nice nylon buckles for everyday or dog park (i prefer the clip so if he got caught on somethingi can just unclip it). I have a leather slip collar for around the house too that i really like. When he was younger we had the pinch for training, and i will still pull it out sometimes. 

Really you can pick whatever collar is to your taste and is safe for the dog.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

In a different league to the spoos, I know, but Teddy wears a cloth collar with a metal D buckle that has his rabies and ID tags. He wears that all the time, but when I leash him, he wears a Puppia harness. He pulls a lot and I didn't want to damage his neck by using only the neck collar. Now that he's walking better on the leash, I might try attaching it to that instead of the harness and see what happens. I think he will be fine except for when he sees a pigeon and tries to run after it. Does that harness/pulling relationship apply to the smaller dogs as well?


----------

